# Pumpkin Head Descender



## poison (May 12, 2008)

Here is another NEW PROP!
This is one of favorites!

TURN IT UP!!!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

poison said:


> Here is another NEW PROP!
> This is one of favorites!
> 
> TURN IT UP!!!


Holy crap that's awesome!!!! I don't how much that thing costs, but I bet the amount of candy you *don't* give away to the Tot's that run for the hills after this thing is triggered will help pay for it


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I believe that might cause a few TOTs to soil their undies


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Awesome! This is my favorite of the props you posted today


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW! That thing rocks!


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Excellent, Poison! I love that one!!


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

SWEET FEATHERY JESUS!!!! 

Brilliant


----------



## malibooman (Aug 18, 2006)

Man I like it.


----------



## BallstonManor (Jul 31, 2008)

Oooooh....nooooooooooo....must. build.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

:lolkin: awesome! that is my favorite so far!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Did you build that?! That is awe inpiring. Looks like a pro prop that could be used on a haunted hayride. I see a lot of props that don't cut it on hayrides - too small or far away to scare anyone. That one would cause a lot of extra work...you'd have to squeegee the pee out of the wagon after every ride.


----------

